# Dangers of the BGE



## SpikeC (Jul 31, 2011)

Yesterday I cooked a New York strip on the BGE. I let it come up to temp, and when I looked the gauge was pegged above 750º F. I burped the lid a couple of times and tossed the meat in for 2 minutes, did the same and another 2, then closed the vents for the final 2. By now the gauge was down to 550 or 600 ish, and did the double burp as usual. When the lid came up the gout of flame that emerged was legendary! The smell if burning hair hung in the air like a wet dog blanket. I was able to retrieve the meat with minimal damage to myself, butt will exercise extra caution next time the needle passes 750. 
The steak was nicely seared and juicy, on the rare side of medium, very tender. The little left over made a nice sammy just now!
:flame:


----------



## obtuse (Jul 31, 2011)

I Wish I could afford one


----------



## Dave Martell (Jul 31, 2011)

The best kind of burn earned.


----------



## SpikeC (Jul 31, 2011)

obtuse said:


> I Wish I could afford one


 
A friend of mine just bought one from a neighbor of his that was moving away. Large egg with stand and wings, $20.00.


----------



## Kyle (Jul 31, 2011)

SpikeC said:


> A friend of mine just bought one from a neighbor of his that was moving away. Large egg with stand and wings, $20.00.


 
Even if you forgot a zero that would still be the most incredible deal I've ever heard of. How?!? Why??!? Certainly the guy knew what the Egg was worth when he bought it!


----------



## SpikeC (Jul 31, 2011)

Evidently it was given to him, and he did not know what it was worth. He just knew how heavy it was and didn't want to move it!


----------



## Eamon Burke (Jul 31, 2011)

Absurd, that price!

And congrats on the steak, a few burns are no biggie. Hair grows back, you remember a great steak forever.


----------



## ajhuff (Aug 1, 2011)

Sounds like a perfect steak to me!

-AJ


----------



## jmforge (Aug 1, 2011)

All you need is a hair dryer and you could probably heat treat in one of those things.:lol2:


----------



## WillC (Aug 5, 2011)

I've always thought being a Chief must must similar to being a blacksmith in terms of concentration on what your doing and occasional loss of eyebrows.:laugh:


----------



## SpikeC (Aug 5, 2011)

I did a pizza on the Egg yesterday, at 700 degrees, and did not loose any eyebrows! It was good.


----------



## WillC (Aug 5, 2011)

A time I remember loosing my eyebrows in someone else's workshop. I was being made to do something in a very stupid way and I should have told him to get stuffed really. But I didn't dare at the time. I was dishing 3mm steel discs using a hydraulic press with a steel former on the top. The bottom former was a dished out log, which had previously split during this procedure. At this point there was a ratchet strap around the log keeping all the pieces together. One of many problems with this particular A-hole's system was that when you squish a red hot plate into the log, the strap would catch fire and had to be dowsed with water. So we had a very damp log, red hot plate and a 40 odd ton press squishing it all together. If you went in to hard and released the top tool too quick. A kind of steam would be released... so hot that it seemed to burn everything in its path. I lost most of my hair, eyebrows and eyelashes working for that twat. Ah dear the things we do to learn.


----------

